# Follow along as I turn my basement into a man cave



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

Hard to follow along with out pics


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is what it looked like 3 weeks ago


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I tore out all existing framing and framed up 2×4 walls 16" OC. I then hung OSB on all walls. The existing ceiling was previously painted white and just looked dingy. I ran new electric and outlets and hung a total of 14 can lights. I chose to leave the floor joist exposed and painted ceiling flat black. Trying to get more pics uploaded but unsuccessful at this time.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Pics of the freshly painted ceiling.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I salvaged a good amount of Cedar from a remodel job I was on and ripped it down to match the width of the pallet boards I was going to be using. Also had some birch plywood laying around and ripped it to width. I cut up 15 pallets and attached them to the wall using liquid nails and 2" finish nails from a pasload.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I hope to finish the walls tomorrow. More pics to come!


----------



## daveswpa (Mar 14, 2006)

looking good I like the industrial black look on ceilings, but have never saw in a man cave so looking forward to the finished product


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Ya I'm liking it so far, nice work.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Interesting to see what you are doing with walls, it will be great when you have it finished, will be just the right size.


----------



## dakota.d (Dec 3, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Cj0n3s12 (Aug 28, 2012)

I like the looks of it!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! Its hard to get the whole place in one picture because its an "L" shape. Part of the L will be countertops and a custom built table which will be my archery room. The rest will be a lounge area and will have my mounts and some furniture and a TV.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

daveswpa said:


> looking good I like the industrial black look on ceilings, but have never saw in a man cave so looking forward to the finished product


I have low ceilings (7') so I didn't have a lot of options. After it was done I wouldn't do anything else. It looks really good. The flat black makes all the wires,plumbing and duct work just blend in very well.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is a pic of my archery area. Have more cabinets to go in and then I will set them all. Above the countertops will be pegboard.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is a pic of the base for my work table. I will do my arrow fletching, wrapping, inserts and all other things that I can sit down to do. Countertop is going to be aspen panels stained and lacquered.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

This alcove will also hold cabinets. Cannot decide whether to put in uppers in the alcove or to install pegboard over it too. Overtop the countertops i am going to put my arrow saw with a custom dust collection system. The opposite wall I will most likely put a bow press.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

This is the stairs leading down to my cave. I just finished the walls on them today. Big difference from the first pics I posted!!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

A few random pics.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is the flooring I will be using. Its a loose lay vinyl plank . 100% waterproof and lifetime residential warranty. It is a very nice thick flooring. I will most likely recover the stairs with hardwood when everything else is done.


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, its shaping up very nicely. I'm super jealous.


----------



## jman21050 (Oct 11, 2005)

hooiserarcher said:


> Here is the flooring I will be using. Its a loose lay vinyl plank . 100% waterproof and lifetime residential warranty. It is a very nice thick flooring. I will most likely recover the stairs with hardwood when everything else is done.


What brand flooring is this and where did you buy it?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

jman21050 said:


> What brand flooring is this and where did you buy it?


Cannot remember the brand. I can check later. I purchased the flooring from floorstoyourhome.com.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

walls are looking pretty slick


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Lookin' good !


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice work OP looks great:darkbeer:


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks again guys, I am happy with if for sure.


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

in for the pic. going real good


----------



## BUFFALOCTYBUCKS (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking good, are you gonna stain the walls or or seal them clear?


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Love the look of this project. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

BUFFALOCTYBUCKS said:


> Looking good, are you gonna stain the walls or or seal them clear?


Thanks. I originally was going to clear coat the wall but with 35% of the wood I put on the walls being cedar, it smells very nice and looks great. So at this point no sealer at all.


----------



## Don_Swazy (Jul 9, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks very nice! The walls look great.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Temporarily laid some flooring just to give an idea of what it will look like.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

jman21050 said:


> What brand flooring is this and where did you buy it?


Here is a pic of box


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

The pallets you are using for the walls - to obtain the different colours, are you staining some of them or is this just "random natural" coupled with the cedar planks?

Also, might I ask where you sourced the pallets? You said there were only 15? That certainly seems a lot of "yield" for 15 pallets. It could be the pictures make the walls seem to have more square-footage than I am guesstimating the wood from 15 pallets would contain.

BTW, it looks really good. I had an idea to use select pallet slats as flooring, but it had not occurred to me to utilize them as paneling.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

BluMeanie said:


> The pallets you are using for the walls - to obtain the different colours, are you staining some of them or is this just "random natural" coupled with the cedar planks?
> 
> Also, might I ask where you sourced the pallets? You said there were only 15? That certainly seems a lot of "yield" for 15 pallets. It could be the pictures make the walls seem to have more square-footage than I am guesstimating the wood from 15 pallets would contain.
> 
> BTW, it looks really good. I had an idea to use select pallet slats as flooring, but it had not occurred to me to utilize them as paneling.


Pallets made up about 40% of the wall covering with the rest being cedar and birch. The cedar had been previously stained on one side when I salvaged it. I placed some boards finished out, and others finished in. Pine from the pallet boards where left as is, as well as the birch. 
You will be surprised how much wood you can get out of an individual pallet if you are selective when sorting them.


----------



## Keithp3232 (Jan 10, 2015)

Looks great. Love the look of the variety of woods on the wall. great work


----------



## rsitzejr (Sep 29, 2013)

Are you planing your pallet wood before hanging it or leaving it rough?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

rsitzejr said:


> Are you planing your pallet wood before hanging it or leaving it rough?


The pallet boards are as is. Semi smooth on most of them.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Off topic but my elite energy is on its way back home after being refinished. Need to hurry up and get my cave together so I can put the bow together when it arrives.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Lookin good! (Walls & bow)


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

The room looks great and the bow is awesome!! Who did it? Ultimate Finishers?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

rdraper_3 said:


> The room looks great and the bow is awesome!! Who did it? Ultimate Finishers?


Thanks! Yes ultimate finishers.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I've been debating on sending my E35 in for a new look. How long did it take you to get it back and how much was all that?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

rdraper_3 said:


> I've been debating on sending my E35 in for a new look. How long did it take you to get it back and how much was all that?


My turnaround was way longer then quoted because of manufacturing work dumped on Bill but he made up for it by cutting the quote he gave me by more then half 
Going to send him a nitrum soon.


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

Looks good, really like the flooring


----------



## RTILLER (May 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## JustJerry (Feb 8, 2011)

Love what you've done with the place!


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

What a seriously amazing room! I'm going to do something similar, to an extent, as the wife will only accept a woman friendly "man-cave" hahaha all good though; keeps me in the good books


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks all, for the nice comments. Going to set cabinets Wednesday afternoon and then start with countertops and getting the place a little closer to completion.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

doing a very fine job!!


----------



## sittin-at-20ft (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks great! Keep up the good work!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Well plans did not go well tonight. Looks like Saturday may be next best chance for more work to be accomplished.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Bow is finally finished! Going to work on the man cave some more today and tomorrow. More pics to come.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Sweet rig man


----------



## Beat~ (Jun 24, 2014)

looking good so far


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Well I have managed to set and hang my cabinets today. Tops are on but not finished.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Now I'm jealous


----------



## loworange88 (Jul 21, 2011)

hooiserarcher said:


> Pallets made up about 40% of the wall covering with the rest being cedar and birch. The cedar had been previously stained on one side when I salvaged it. I placed some boards finished out, and others finished in. Pine from the pallet boards where left as is, as well as the birch.
> You will be surprised how much wood you can get out of an individual pallet if you are selective when sorting them.


Here's a follow-along I found a while ago where someone used old pallets to create flooring in their house. Turned out amazing. A lot of work to do, but looks like a rewarding project:
http://imgur.com/gallery/I3JyV


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

loworange88 said:


> Here's a follow-along I found a while ago where someone used old pallets to create flooring in their house. Turned out amazing. A lot of work to do, but looks like a rewarding project:
> http://imgur.com/gallery/I3JyV


Yes sir that is Gorgeous.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Didn't get a whole lot done today. Worked on finishing the wall above the counter tops that will not have pegboard.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Put my trim on the edge of countertops. Going to spend rest of the day with my family.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Been a little crazy at my job, haven't had the time to do much in the man cave. Hope to get a lot done by end of day Sunday.


----------



## hockeyman474 (Jan 7, 2015)

Love the walls!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Put on my work table top and stained the countertops and table top. Finished up the walls in the "work area" also.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

My 5 year old helper, Hunter got a little archery practice in also.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

Looking good.


----------



## adam36 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am assuming you sprayed the black on the ceiling?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

adam36 said:


> I am assuming you sprayed the black on the ceiling?


Yes. I sprayed flat black.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

A few improvements done today.


----------



## GFL (Jul 2, 2013)

Looking great my friend!


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

hooiserarcher said:


> A few improvements done today.


Looks great.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. I salvaged a good amount of these materials from tear outs on jobs over the years. Didn't have a specific plan for them at the time of taking them home but it finally has all came together. I am really excited at how it is turning out.


----------



## texan4ut (Nov 11, 2014)

Looks good. Really good job.


----------



## ORROSS334 (Aug 22, 2004)

That is a great escape/work area. Good job


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Floor is done in the "lounge" area.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Brought a couple more mounts down


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Few random pics. Still getting my work area organized.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

So on my to do list is
Finish floor in work area
Put down base board
Finish electrical 
Build bench for press
Fireplace
Redo stairs and new handrail.

Updates to come!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

hooiserarcher said:


> Floor is done in the "lounge" area.


I love the walls and love the floor but I don't like them together. Not that my opinion matters and I am sure you like it. Going to keep following along. I have a whole basement to finish. Roughly 1100 sq ft.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Bnbfishin said:


> I love the walls and love the floor but I don't like them together. Not that my opinion matters and I am sure you like it. Going to keep following along. I have a whole basement to finish. Roughly 1100 sq ft.


It actually looks a lot better together in person then it appears in the pictures. BUT wouldn't have been my first choice if I where to buy flooring to put with the pallet wall. 
As I have mentioned, a lot of the materials used are salvaged used, and new leftover material from jobs. 
The flooring was a change order and was nonreturnable so it looks pretty darn good to me!
looking forward to see pictures of your basement. 1100' is a BIG space to do a lot in.


----------



## Iowabowhunter15 (Jun 20, 2014)

That looks really good man!


hooiserarcher said:


> Brought a couple more mounts down


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

My 19 month old son was hospitalized yesterday with RSV. So no work for me in the man cave. He is doing better and hopefully be home soon.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

hooiserarcher said:


> My 19 month old son was hospitalized yesterday with RSV. So no work for me in the man cave. He is doing better and hopefully be home soon.


I'll keep him in my prayers.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

rustyhart said:


> I'll keep him in my prayers.


Thank you very much!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Prayers for the boy.


----------



## JoeBo (Feb 16, 2014)

Digging the walls and the lighting, great job! Hope your son is doing better!


----------



## scaffido (Apr 21, 2011)

That's really a nice project. A lot of time and work involved there. I didn't see the fridge or flat screen anywhere yet.... J/k. 
Really looks great.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words and especially the prayers. Archer is doing somewhat better but it will be a week or more recovery.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looking AWESOME!!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Great job. Hope your son get well soon.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Archer looks like he may be home as early as tomorrow! I had purchased the stuff to redo my stairs and also a flat screen and surround sound. Soon as my little guy comes home and I spoil him silly for a couple days I will set it all up.


----------



## rustyhart (Feb 20, 2014)

hooiserarcher said:


> Archer looks like he may be home as early as tomorrow!


Glad to hear it.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good news! Awesome


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

My son Hunter getting some shooting time in. Haven't had much time to get much more done as Archer is still in hospital.


----------



## ohiobowhntr24 (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks freakin awesome!!!!!


----------



## bowwowwow (Oct 29, 2014)

This is so SIIIICK!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! I have a few more pics of some progress got the stairs partially done, got a TV stand with electric heater/fireplace. Bought a couple chairs, rug. Got my press mounted.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## grantcs (Aug 16, 2013)

hooiserarcher said:


> View attachment 2159263
> View attachment 2159264
> View attachment 2159266
> View attachment 2159267


Good book laying on the coffee table. I read it once a year


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

grantcs said:


> Good book laying on the coffee table. I read it once a year


It is the "bible" of hunting in my opinion.


----------



## grantcs (Aug 16, 2013)

hooiserarcher said:


> It is the "bible" of hunting in my opinion.


Its surely got a lot of good info in it


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

come a long way great job.....


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Darn sweet set up! I got an idea or 2 for mine now...


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

hooiserarcher said:


> It is the "bible" of hunting in my opinion.


:thumbs_up Good book for sure. Very nice "cave" you have going!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments. Still have a few more things I want to do and I will post them up as I do them.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Draw Board is finished!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looking Great Hooiser! How is Archer doing?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> looking Great Hooiser! How is Archer doing?


Archer has recovered 100% He is currently laying over my back babbling while I type this. God is good. Thanks for asking.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

Amen .. God is good!!


----------



## huntingful (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Mcbowhunt (Jun 1, 2013)

Finished building my barn house in October and have a walk out basement to still do- bow season was a distraction! thanks for the inspiration!! We had a medical scare ourselves with our 19 month old this month- all is well and perfect, but certainly puts it all in perspective real quick. Glad your boy is back at it- God is good for sure


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Mcbowhunt said:


> Finished building my barn house in October and have a walk out basement to still do- bow season was a distraction! thanks for the inspiration!! We had a medical scare ourselves with our 19 month old this month- all is well and perfect, but certainly puts it all in perspective real quick. Glad your boy is back at it- God is good for sure


Hope you share pics of basement. 
Children are my greatest joy and have also been the source of all my grey hair.


----------



## djemerson (Jun 5, 2012)

Dude I'm crazy jealous! My wife would never see me if I had a place like that! Awesome!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

djemerson said:


> Dude I'm crazy jealous! My wife would never see me if I had a place like that! Awesome!


Her and the boys spend quite a bit of time there with me. Its pretty family friendly.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Man this is an awesome looking man cave, great use of the space!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

BGagner said:


> Man this is an awesome looking man cave, great use of the space!


Thanks! Still have more work I want to do with it, but its a nice hideaway.


----------



## BGagner (Oct 21, 2014)

Quick ques as well, which book is on the coffe table? Always looking for a good read and couldn't tell which it was from the pic but saw some comments about it


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

BGagner said:


> Quick ques as well, which book is on the coffe table? Always looking for a good read and couldn't tell which it was from the pic but saw some comments about it


Mapping trophy bucks. Well worth the time and money to read it.


----------



## sconfer100 (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

sconfer100 said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Getting my sheds displayed.


----------



## jparker948 (Jun 9, 2013)

very well done! hope to someday have the time/money to make mine look that nice!


----------



## nick060200 (Jul 5, 2010)

Well done. Maybe one day.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments!


----------



## bukmaster7 (Aug 26, 2007)

Tagged


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Sweet! Not bad for a hoosier!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

thirdhandman said:


> Sweet! Not bad for a hoosier!


Thanks Jim


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

jman21050 said:


> What brand flooring is this and where did you buy it?


I've layed alot of this flooring. The main brand I've used personally is called Earth Works. This flooring is awesome and super simple. Around here it runs $1.30-$1.60 a Sq ft. from a commercial building supply.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

This is awesome!


----------



## Tilley (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow, thanks for putting in the extra time to post this, Inspirational!!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Tilley said:


> Wow, thanks for putting in the extra time to post this, Inspirational!!


Thank you, it is my pleasure.


----------



## drew10483 (Jul 2, 2007)

This is awesome! Wish I was that talented. Great stuff.


----------



## Irish Sitka (Jul 2, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

VERY nice my friend! I've been busting my tail on my man cave this past month and will be posting pics soon. Similar to yours and I'm very excited to maybe move my stuff in there next week! I like how you hung the sheds great idea. I'm doing something a little different with my sheds/skulls that is gonna look pretty sick!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

flinginairos said:


> VERY nice my friend! I've been busting my tail on my man cave this past month and will be posting pics soon. Similar to yours and I'm very excited to maybe move my stuff in there next week! I like how you hung the sheds great idea. I'm doing something a little different with my sheds/skulls that is gonna look pretty sick!


I will be looking forward to pics!!! Thanks for you're nice words.


----------

